# Design von Office 2003 verändern



## Niklas L (24. November 2003)

*Design von Office 2003 verändern?*

Hallo,

ich habe gerade meine Festplatte formatiert und überlege nun, Office 2000 (wie gehabt) zu installieren, oder zu Office 2003 zu wechseln. Das Einzige, was mich abschreckt, sind die (fisher-price-ähnlichen) Screenshots, die ich gesehen habe (vor Allem von Outlook 2003). Ist es möglich, das Design der Anwendungen zu ändern, so dass der "klassische" Look zu sehen ist? Wenn das geht, bitte ich um Nachricht und auch wie man die Ansicht ändern kann.
Gibt es ansonsten Bedenken für einen Privatanwender, Office 2003 zu installieren?

Vielen Dank

Niklas


----------



## GuenterS (11. Januar 2004)

Also ich hab es mir gerade deswegen installiert, mir gefällt der Neue Look. 

Sicherlich intressant wäre auch, ob man Skins verwenden kann (damit könnte man unter Umständen auch obiges "Problem" lösen).


----------

